# SPS Inbetriebnehmer gesucht (Baden Württemberg) gesucht....



## simatic2012 (28 September 2012)

Für unseren Kunden aus dem Automatisierungs- / Intralogistik Bereichen suchen wir einen Inbetriebnehmer mit S5 & S7 Kenntnissen zur Direktvermittlung. 

Ihre Aufgaben: 
Selbständige Bearbeitung der Kundenaufträge vom Projektstart bis zur Abnahme 
Leitung von Teilprojekten 
Softwareerstellung im SPS-Bereich 
Inbetriebnahme von Maschinen (Regalbediengeräte, Krananlagen) oder Anlagen bei unseren Kunden 
Kopplung der Maschinen und Anlagen an übergeordnete Systeme 
Erstellung von Pflichtenheften, technische Klärungen 
Durchführung von Kundenschulungen, Dokumentation der Arbeiten 

Ihr Profil: 
Sie bringen das notwendige Fachwissen auf Basis eines abgeschlossenen Studiums im Bereich Elektrotechnik oder Mechatronik mit, verfügen über eine abgeschlossenen Ausbildung als Techniker/Meister, oder haben eine vergleichbare Qualifikation. 
Sie verfügen über Berufspraxis in der SPS-Programmierung und haben bereits Inbetriebnahmen durchgeführt, oder sind ein motivierter Einsteiger. 
Sie verfügen über fundierte SPS-Programmierkenntnisse, z. B. Simatic S5/S7, allen Bradley, B&R. 
Sie haben Kenntnisse von Bussystemen, z. B. Profinet, Profibus, ASI-Bus, Interbus. 
Sie können Kenntnisse über HMI-Oberflächen vorweisen, z. B. WinCC, Intouch. 
Sie verfügen über gute Englischkenntnisse in Wort und Schrift. 
Sie besitzen eine lösungsorientierte Arbeitsweise und die Fähigkeit zu einer zielgerichteten Zusammenarbeit mit internationalen Kunden. 
Sie bringen idealerweise Kenntnisse im Bereich Roboterlösungen mit. 
Sie sind interessiert, teamfähig, flexibel, hoch motiviert und haben Freude am Reisen. 

Entspricht das Ihren Vorstellungen? Dann nur zu – senden Sie uns Ihre aussagekräftigen Bewerbungsunterlagen, die neben dem möglichen Eintrittstermin auch Ihre Gehaltsvorstellungen beinhaltet: 

SCHAFFMANN RESEARCH 
Herr Schaffmann 
Große Hohle 35 
74211 Leingarten 
Email: office@schaffmann-research.de 
Tel.: 07131-27 93 616


----------

